# ULTIMATE Maltese Standard Cheat Sheet With Pics



## Maltese Please (Apr 20, 2006)

*I know that this was posted before by someone and also I posted it tonight about coats. I wanted though to share it with everyone because it shows ULTIMATE photos of how "correct or standard" maltese form, structure, gait, muzzles, toplines, and coats should look like in PICTURES. Please let me know if it helped. I know that *ALL* of our babies are incredible, no matter what size or shape - but this is the best cheat sheet anyone has ever posted, showing how some peoples' ideal maltese should "look". Site below:*

Maltese Standard From Wampum Maltese With Pics of Type


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

That was awesome information. Thank-you








I found it such a good piece that I saved it in my Maltese informatin file.

~Carole~


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

Thanks for posting that! That is interesting to know!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Judges sure deserve a lot of credit! Even with those photos, I was still having trouble discenring if Lucy was "correct" or not, just because I'm curious!! I'm finding myself so interested in everything to do with this breed. It surely wouldn't make a bit of difference if she is or isn't, but I'd like to educate myself further on this.

thank you for adding this information!

Stacy


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

Yes, that is very informative. I posted that a while ago.









Maltese uncurling tail?


----------



## Maltese Please (Apr 20, 2006)

> Yes, that is very informative. I posted that a while ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
Yes, that's why I wrote about someone posting it long ago... I loved it so much that I wanted to share also with the new people!





















*


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=197928
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL...i understood. i was just saying it was me who posted that a while ago.







when i came upon that i was amazed on the detail they went to, to show us what was correct and what was a fault. it really IS the ultimate maltese standard cheat sheet!


----------



## Furbabymom (Dec 17, 2004)

Chandra, Thank you for this great site that compares the three standards for the Maltese Standard. I am saving it.</span>



<div class=\'quotetop\'>QUOTE(Maltese Please @ Jun 1 2006, 11:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=197874<div class=\'quotemain\'>*<span style="color:#ff0000">I know that this was posted before by someone and also I posted it tonight about coats. I wanted though to share it with everyone because it shows ULTIMATE photos of how "correct or standard" maltese form, structure, gait, muzzles, toplines, and coats should look like in PICTURES. Please let me know if it helped. I know that *ALL* of our babies are incredible, no matter what size or shape - but this is the best cheat sheet anyone has ever posted, showing how some peoples' ideal maltese should "look". Site below:*

Maltese Standard From Wampum Maltese With Pics of Type[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi,
It is great info! I guess Nemo will never be my show dog














He has alot of flaws, but I love him more than words can say!!





Thanks,

Andrea~[attachment=7057:attachment]


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

WOW what a great GREAT research information to have! The person that put that together is a hero for us.

Thank you for posting it for us to enjoy and learn from.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

Oh, I loved it!! Thanks to you and the other poster!

Very informative, I have also saved it to my favorite places.

Marie & Pacino


----------



## Kissi's Mom (Apr 21, 2006)

This is great info...I will definitely save it...but I have a question and it will probably sound dumb...
How heavy should their bone structure be? I have been looking for another maltese so I have been to several shows with my daughter, she has a silky terrier that she shows. Anyway, I have seen quite a few maltese in the show ring that appear very fragile, they seem to have a very narrow frame. Are they supposed to look like that? Kissi is small (5 lbs) but appears to have more bone than most of them do. She looks very feminine but doesn't look like she will break if you touch her. Which is correct...or is it just a matter of personal preference? 
Thanks,
Linda


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> This is great info...I will definitely save it...but I have a question and it will probably sound dumb...
> How heavy should their bone structure be? I have been looking for another maltese so I have been to several shows with my daughter, she has a silky terrier that she shows. Anyway, I have seen quite a few maltese in the show ring that appear very fragile, they seem to have a very narrow frame. Are they supposed to look like that? Kissi is small (5 lbs) but appears to have more bone than most of them do. She looks very feminine but doesn't look like she will break if you touch her. Which is correct...or is it just a matter of personal preference?
> Thanks,
> Linda[/B]


Oooh good question!! I wish I knew. I'd love to have Lucy evaluated for show potential and would be curious about that too. She is 4 lbs at 7mos old and has that fragile, narrow frame you're talking about. I think it's narrow... Gah, I can't tell. I do know her legs feel very thin!


----------



## Maltese Please (Apr 20, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=198920
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*




































Good question!

I could be wrong but from the breeders I talked with, being more "solidly built in a compact body" is favored, and therefore fine-boned but with some bone density is best. Even in the AKC standard, it reads: "Overall quality is to be favored over size." But then it seems to be contradicting... says that legs should be fine boned, but then later says STRONG. I think that the bones should be of sound structure and therefore not too heavy... or brittle on the opposite end. Here it is:

"Legs and Feet 
Legs are fine-boned and nicely feathered. Forelegs are straight, their pastern joints well knit and devoid of appreciable bend. Hind legs are strong and moderately angulated at stifles and hocks." 

I believe that sound knee joints is one of the most important aspects of structure for our malts though!*


----------



## Kissi's Mom (Apr 21, 2006)

Thanks for the replies...that makes sense to me...Solidly built...yeah, some terminology I can understand. So I should be looking for fine boned but with a solid structure...not fragile. I will add this to my list of things to look for!!
Linda


----------



## lucida.ann (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks for the information, Chandra (and Carrie who shared it at an earlier point that I missed).

After perusing those charts, I realize how many things I never would have noticed before such as the placement of the tail, the "rear" formation, etcetera, and I also noticed some things that I would have realized were different between different dogs but never would have been able to articulate precisely what makes them so different. So again, thanks. It does give me a new appreciation for what those judges are examining so closely.

I also realized that some of the features of Maltese that I find more aesthetically pleasing are things that may actually be deviations from the "correct standard." That is, there are one or two "faults" that I personally find to be more attractive on the Maltese breed than their "correct" counterparts. Good thing I am not a breeder!

This post actually raises a few questions for me, but out of fairness to the original discussion I should probably post them as a new thread in this forum rather than threadjack Chandra's post.


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

Thanks for the info. Lacey has the more solid bone look. She is not fragile boned, but that is okay I prefer her more solid since she is my first maltese. Plus I have a cat that would just bully a little, tiny maltese. Lacey has so much spunk she can stand up to my cat.


----------

